# Where to mount Transducer?



## pbw (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm putting the screen up on the front deck......I"m guessing trolling motor mount?


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have a tm mount adapter for the transducer?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2008)

I woudl not go with the TM mount - it will not always be level

Mount it at the stern - and match out for air pockets and other electronics


----------



## pbw (Jan 7, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Do you have a tm mount adapter for the transducer?



Yes..


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 7, 2008)

I have mine mounted on the trolling motor in the alumacraft and have not had any trouble.


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2008)

I have mine mounted on the trolling motor as well with no trouble 
Depending on the type, you have you can buy a puck style transducer that will mount directly to the bottom of you motor and stay level



Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2008)

redbug said:


> I have mine mounted on the trolling motor as well with no trouble
> Depending on the type, you have you can buy a puck style transducer that will mount directly to the bottom of you motor and stay level
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I have! So far so good. Except for the fact that I connected it to a set of wires that were in the front of the boat just laying there unused. Come to find out it was wires to lift and lower the motor from the front. So every time I raise the motor, My fishfinder shuts off. Not a big deal but still #-o


----------



## pbw (Feb 24, 2008)

Need to re-visit this doing some work on the boat today  Lunch break currently.


Where is the best place for this and the display?

I've never used one before, so I'm unsure if i'll use it while moving around the lake or up front while trolling and fishing.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 24, 2008)

How about using a suction cup mount? No holes, movable, simple.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 24, 2008)

Of course you could just install a shoot thru the hull transducer too. Not sure if it would get damaged removing it though.


----------



## sccamper (Feb 29, 2008)

Mines on TM. First part of boat to go over anything. Figure I want to see where Im going instead of where Ive been. I do miss not being able to roll through a new area and not be able to see the bottom contour. Finder only works if TM is in the water and your not runnin gas power.


----------



## redbug (Mar 1, 2008)

sccamper said:


> Mines on TM. First part of boat to go over anything. Figure I want to see where Im going instead of where Ive been. I do miss not being able to roll through a new area and not be able to see the bottom contour. Finder only works if TM is in the water and your not runnin gas power.


Why do without you can pick up a transducer fairly cheap and mount in in the rear of your boat and turn the unit around switch the plug and still use the same unit. 

Wayne


----------



## sccamper (Mar 2, 2008)

redbug said:


> sccamper said:
> 
> 
> > Mines on TM. First part of boat to go over anything. Figure I want to see where Im going instead of where Ive been. I do miss not being able to roll through a new area and not be able to see the bottom contour. Finder only works if TM is in the water and your not runnin gas power.
> ...



Thats not a bad idea redbug, thanks.


----------



## pbw (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm currently gluing the transducer mount to the transom. I bought some epoxy that says it can hold 2500 pounds, lol.

We shall find out soon if it works.


----------



## firefighterfree (Apr 13, 2008)

Transducer location advantages of a trolling motor mount is that if your vertical fishing (dropshot, spooning, jigging, etc.). You can be very precise and hover directly over "deep water fish" and pick them off. It is really awesome when you have your graph set right and watch your bait go to the bottom and see a fish on the graph take it. You will pick up little sublte contuours quicker on a trolling motor when fishing. I would go with a trolling mounted tranducer on the front. A second tranducer on the back for running a gas motor.


----------

